# sexing



## jumper (Apr 13, 2009)

My 2 dart frogs are 13 months old now, I bought only 2 froglets breeding them was not an issue. Now they are growing up and I am curious, but I can not tell. Maybe someone here can tell what sex they are.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Any side shots so we can see back shape? Females are usually fatter, like your frog on the left and males more slender, like the frog on the right. Although if over fed this may be hard to see


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

My guess would be female left male right. The body shape is identical to my pair of cobalts. I'm also guessing that you have or are about to have eggs somewhere in the viv. Give them some coco huts with petri dishes under them and let them have at it.

Good luck.


----------



## jumper (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you for helping me with this.
David


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

hmmm, tough one, I'd still say male and female but its just a guess. Maybe if you can get some recordings of calling frogs you can play them to see how they react and maybe catch the male calling...


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I would say female and male as have the others. Watching the behavior sometimes helps. Be very careful as you work in the viv - the first clutch I found I may have killed because I was not expecting it when I was cleaning the viv having let it overgrow. Not that the first clutch is necessarially fertile. The second clutch I found was already not good when I found it. This morning while I was getting ready to leave work, I observed my female laying their third clutch I know about and I think he was fertilizing by the time I was on my way out. So, I am being very very good and not touching this clutch for several days at a minimum and may pull them at that point... Good luck with your pair


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

that "female" has some pretty big toe pads, and im gonna say Male, Male, but the "female" if it is male is really fat!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i agree tough call. this was my male cobalt he was a fatty and most would think female besides he had big toe pads.








kristy


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I would venture to guess as a male/male. This is just a guess based on large toes displayed by both animals.

Ulisesfrb


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree that it could very well be that they are both male but...I based my "guess" on body shape and overall size dicrepancy as I tend not to go by toe pads much any more(not to say it can't be done). This is of course assuming that both frogs are of the same age. The female I have is a much larger frog and has much larger toepads with a more defined heart shape to them than either of my males. The head area of my female is also much broader than the males. Good luck.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought 2 males at first also but its not always accurate to judge by toe pad size. But.. I would definately say male/male or female/male


----------

